# my wabi-kusa



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

these are the images of my wabikusa 



















when you put them side-by-side










enjoy


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome i love wabi kusa's! ^^ Do they grow just like aquatic plants would except water level is only at the roots?


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

thank's

yes, they grow just like that


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, I love emerged grown aquatic plants...this style is for me! Do you have to cover the plants to keep the moisture level higher, or is ambient humidity enough to keep them alive? What part of the world do you live in?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

This wabi-kusa looks familiar. I think we have met in 2 forums 

How do you keep mosquitoes away? Do you have to change the water daily? Just curious because it's a serious offense to breed mosquitoes in many countries.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

hi FBG,

i don't need to cover this wabi-kusa with anything caused I live in tropical climate
i live in Jakarta, Indonesia

& hi totziens,

yes, we did met before
i always maintain the water level to be as low as possible, so that mosquitoes can't breed as the evaporation rate in our countries is high


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, Noviato. It makes sense about the water evaporation. 

I believe you're from Indonesia based on the name you use. Am I correct?


----------



## don_naked (Aug 28, 2007)

great wabikusa.... bagus sekali


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you holdng it together primarily with coir?

Looks great!


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

@totziens, 
yes, I'm indonesian.

hi don_naked,
thanks, now you sound like little barry [smilie=b:

hi JustLikeAPill,
thanks. the nursery calls it rough cocopeat, but since many calls it coir perhaps you're right.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Coconut husk, pretty much the same thing. 

Great job! I will have to try coir. Every ball I try to make turns into a mess.


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome job. What is the name of the red stem plant you are using?

-Cary


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

hi catwat,

it's alternanthera, quite a weed.


----------

